# New Headset for TCR Composite



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

When I move steerer tube, a creaking is heard from the headset area. Is it time for a new headset? What integrated headset are people using?
.nathan.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Is it properly adjusted? Even if it is, you might want to tighten it down some more just to see if the creaking stops. Also, you may want to open it up and make sure everything is nicely greased. If you want to replace it, the original FSA one works of course, but the Cane Creek integrated headsets will also work. Actually, anything with the Cane Creek compatible 36/45 bearings will work.


----------

